# Preiswerter Silent Gaming PC möglich?



## Worrel (21. März 2017)

*Preiswerter Silent Gaming PC möglich?*

Hallo.

Mein momentaner PC rödelt ganz schön laut, daher wollte ich bei meinem nächsten Hardware Upgrade besonders auf Silent Komponenten achten. Momentan habe ich :

Palit Nvidia GTX 740 Ti
AMD FX 4300 Quad @3.8 GHz
ASRock 960GM/U3S3 FX
einen 10 Euro Gehäuselüfter, den ich nur im Sommer hochdrehe (dann extra laut)

Leistungstechnisch habe ich eigtl. wenig zu bemängeln, nur die Lautstärke geht mir auf Dauer auf den Senkel, weil ich den auch zum Musikhören verwende und der daher an ist, sobald ich zuhause bin.
(Zu hören ist dann ein Lüftergeräusch)

Da ich mich bisher noch kaum mit Silent PCs auseinander gesetzt habe: gibt es zB passiv gekühlte Gaming GraKas? (Anvisieren würde ich eine ~950/970er NVidia Karte)
Was muß ich überhaupt bei der Zusammenstellung eine Silent PCs beachten? 
Lohnt sich das, unter Beibehaltung eines Standard Gehäuses überhaupt, sich Gedanken darüber zu machen oder muß da zwangsweise ein Silent Gehäuse her?

Idealerweise würde ich gerne 
- Hauptplatine
- Grafikkarte
- CPU
- Speicher (falls nötig, momentan 2 DDR3 Riegel)
upgraden, dabei aber in der Nähe von 400 Euro bleiben. 

Ist damit überhaupt irgendwas Silent-mäßiges möglich, oder muß ich da ganz andere Summen für ausgeben?

Danke schon mal im Voraus für alle Antworten.


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (21. März 2017)

Laute DInge im PC: Grafikkarte, Netzteil, Gehäuselüfter, CPU Kühler
Das heißt also schon mal kein boxed Lüfter. Die anderen Komponenten sind auch nicht zwangsläufig teurer als lautere Vertreter, einfach mal diesbezüglich Tests durchlesen.

Ein SIlent Gehäuse mit guter Luftzirkulation ist auf jeden Fall sinnvoll, denn auch die leiseste Grafikkarte dreht irgendwann auf, wenn die Hitze nicht effektiv aus dem Gehäuse kommt. Die Schalldämmung hilft natürlich auch nochmal. Muss ja auch nicht unbedingt wahnsinnig teuere sein, die Naoxia Deep Silence Serie gibt's z.B schon recht erschwinglich und die Gehäuselüfter sind recht leise und regelbar. Grundsätzlich einfach Faustformel: Je größer der Lüfter, desto leiser ist er. Von passiven Grafikkarten halte ich nicht viel, die gibt es meines Wissens nach auch nicht in Regionen einer 970er und drunter macht es eigentlich auch keinen Sinn.

Wenn Du zufällig eine Abstellkammer neben dem Pc hast, geht es natürlich auch ganz praktisch per Loch in die Wand + Verlängerungskabel


----------



## Scholdarr (21. März 2017)

Aktuelle GPUs  sind teilweise dazu in der Lage, ihre Lüfter auszuschalten, wenn du im 2D Modus unterwegs bist. Dann ist die Karte praktisch lautlos beim Musikhören. Das gilt auch bei einer GTX 970, wobei ich da eher gleich eine 1060 empfehlen würde.

Ansonsten ist natürlich auch das Gehäuse sehr wichtig für einen Silent-PC.  Ich selbst habe das Fractal Design Define R4 und bin begeistert. Das Nachfolgemodell R5 ist noch ein bisschen besser, kostet aber auch um die 100€. Da man ein solches Gehäuse aber langfristig nutzen kann und es wirklich sehr edel aussieht und praktisch überall dazu passt, kann ich es nur empfehlen. 

"Silent" in einem Standardgehäuse ist imo nur schwer möglich. Du könntest natürlich auch selbst Matten kaufen und verkleben, aber je nach Gehäuse ist das schwierig bis unmöglich und führt häufig doch nur zu unbefriedigenden Ergebnissen.


----------



## Enisra (21. März 2017)

es gibt zwar Passiv gekühlte GraKas, der Nachteil ist nur, dass die am unteren Ende des Leistungsspektrums zu finden sind, weil eben die TDP doch schon nicht gerade niedrig ist
Ansonsten würde ich eher auf Dämmung und überdimensionierte Kühler setzen


----------



## Herbboy (21. März 2017)

Worrel schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> Mein momentaner PC rödelt ganz schön laut, daher wollte ich bei meinem nächsten Hardware Upgrade besonders auf Silent Komponenten achten. Momentan habe ich :
> 
> ...


 die Frage ist, was du mit "zu hören" meinst. Wenn du nen modernen PC mit stinknormalen Standardlüftern und einen CPU-Kühler für 20€ nimmst, dazu ne Grafikkarte, die am besten 2 Lüfter hat und/oder ohne Last die Lüfter abschaltet, dann kann es unmöglich sein, dass du den PC bei laufender Musik wahrnimmst, selbst wenn du die Musik nur so leise hast, dass du mit nem Räuspern schon die Musik übertönst    wenn du wirklich ABSOLUT leise meinst, so dass selbst zwischen zwei Liedern aus 1m Entfernung GAR nix hören ist, wird es natürlich schwieriger.


Du brauchst dann auch auf keinen Fall passiv gekühlte Grafikkarten - die modernen Modelle mit 2 Lüftern werden nur bei Last hörbar, und selbst das bei fast allen Modellen so, dass du das nicht merkst, wenn du eh grad Musik hörst oder so.

400€ wird aber so oder so knapp. Und vermutlich ist Dein Gehäuse so alt, dass dessen Lüfter laut sind - halt die doch mal vorsichtig an, um den Effekt zu "messen". Du kannst aber für ca 15e zwei neue holen, die dann leise wären. Weißt du zufällig, was für ein Gehäuse du hast? Extra "schalgedämmte" Gehäuse braucht man an sich nicht - es gibt genug "normale" Gehäuse, die auch superleise sind. Es kann nur mit "Pech" sein, dass ein "normales" Gehäuse die Festplatte ein Brummen von sich gibt.


----------



## Worrel (22. März 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> die Frage ist, was du mit "zu hören" meinst. Wenn du nen modernen PC mit stinknormalen Standardlüftern und einen CPU-Kühler für 20€ nimmst, dazu ne Grafikkarte, die am besten 2 Lüfter hat und/oder ohne Last die Lüfter abschaltet, dann kann es unmöglich sein, dass du den PC bei laufender Musik wahrnimmst, selbst wenn du die Musik nur so leise hast, dass du mit nem Räuspern schon die Musik übertönst    wenn du wirklich ABSOLUT leise meinst, so dass selbst zwischen zwei Liedern aus 1m Entfernung GAR nix hören ist, wird es natürlich schwieriger.


Ich meine, daß ich, wenn die Musik mal aus ist, aus der entgegengesetzten Zimmerecke (4-5m) noch deutlich Lüftergeräusche höre. Was auch bei leisen Musikpassagen störend ist.



> Und vermutlich ist Dein Gehäuse so alt, dass dessen Lüfter laut sind -


Welche Gehäuselüfter?  Da ist außer dem Netzteil nur der besagte 10 Euro Luftschaufler drin.



> Weißt du zufällig, was für ein Gehäuse du hast?


So'n Standard graues Ding für ATX Boards halt. 



> ... die Festplatte ein Brummen von sich gibt.


Ne, es geht momentan ausschließlich um Lüfterkrach. Vielleicht würde auch schon ein CPU Lüfter Upgrade ausreichen. Was gibt's denn in dem Bereich Empfehlenswertes?


----------



## Spassbremse (22. März 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> 400€ wird aber so oder so knapp.



Schließe mich da Herbboy an. Da die Preise für PC-Komponenten im Schnitt während des letzten halben Jahres spürbar nach oben geklettert sind, ist das m. E. ein zu knappes Budget. Ich empfehle Dir, 25, besser 50% aufzuschlagen. 

Oder Du wartest, bis sich die Preise wieder in die andere Richtung bewegen.


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (22. März 2017)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ne, es geht momentan ausschließlich um Lüfterkrach. Vielleicht würde auch schon ein CPU Lüfter Upgrade ausreichen. Was gibt's denn in dem Bereich Empfehlenswertes?



Günstig + gut: Gelid Tranquilo


----------



## Enisra (22. März 2017)

naja, kommt drauf an was jetzt für ein Kühler im Rechner verbaut ist, aber das kann schon helfen, man kann mehr Wärme abgeben und Größere Lüfer anbringen, die bei niedriegeren Drehzahl die gleiche Luftmenge bewegen


----------



## Herbboy (22. März 2017)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ich meine, daß ich, wenn die Musik mal aus ist, aus der entgegengesetzten Zimmerecke (4-5m) noch deutlich Lüftergeräusche höre. Was auch bei leisen Musikpassagen störend ist.


 also, das sollte überhaupt kein Problem sein. KANN sein, dass du bei 4-5m und absoluter Stille dann merkst, dass der PC an ist - aber das wäre bei modernen Bauteilen ein minimales Rauschen.



> Welche Gehäuselüfter?  Da ist außer dem Netzteil nur der besagte 10 Euro Luftschaufler drin.


 dann isses kein Wunder. Normalerweise muss mind 1 Lüfter die Luft aus dem Gehäuse bringen, dann wird es auch um die CPU herum nicht so warm, und der CPU-Lüfter dreht weniger schnell.




> So'n Standard graues Ding für ATX Boards halt.


 dann schau mal nach, wo und welche Lüfterplätze es gibt. Für 120mm hast du 4 Bohrlöcher quadratisch angeordnet, die ca 10,5cm voneinander weg sind. So ganz grob. Und versuch mal rauszufinden, wie hoch ungefähr ein Kühler sein darf, wenn man von der CPU aus misst, damit der nicht ans Seitenteil stößt. Bei manchen Gehäusen passt maximal 12-13cm, bei anderen bis zu 18cm.




> Ne, es geht momentan ausschließlich um Lüfterkrach. Vielleicht würde auch schon ein CPU Lüfter Upgrade ausreichen. Was gibt's denn in dem Bereich Empfehlenswertes?


 Der hier wäre schon ziemlich gut, wenn man nicht übertaktet https://geizhals.de/ekl-alpenfoehn-ben-nevis-84000000119-a1211188.html?hloc=at&hloc=de  oder auch https://geizhals.de/be-quiet-pure-rock-bk009-a1184606.html?hloc=at&hloc=de  der wäre aber 15,5cm hoch, was eben je nach Gehäuse eng werden kann. Außerdem würde ich dann noch mind einen 120mm-Lüfter einbauen, zB nen Scythe Slipstream mit maximal 1300 U/Min, und da kannst du dann schauen, ob man den übers Board ansteuern kann oder per Adapter auf 7V stellen, falls der immer noch zu laut wäre.


----------



## Scholdarr (22. März 2017)

Es wäre hilfreich zu wissen, welcher Lüfter jetzt überhaupt den Lärm verursacht, Worrel. Mach doch mal den Rechner auf und starte irgendeine ressourcenhungrige Anwendung. Dann kannst du im laufenden Betrieb die Lautstärkequelle ausmachen. Meine Vermutung ist übrigens das Netzteil, was hier bisher noch gar keine Erwähnung gefunden hat. Alte und "billige" Netzteile können einen ganz schönen Krach machen. Auch klassische HDDs sind nicht zu unterschätzen, auch die können laute Betriebsgeräusche verursachen. 

Erst wenn du genau weiß, was eigentlich laut ist in deinem Rechner, hast du auch eine Handhabe, um genau diese Lärmquellen abzustellen (falls du nicht gleich alle Teile tauschen willst, wofür die 400€ leider bei weitem nicht ausreichen werden).


----------



## Herbboy (22. März 2017)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Es wäre hilfreich zu wissen, welcher Lüfter jetzt überhaupt den Lärm verursacht, Worrel. Mach doch mal den Rechner auf und starte irgendeine ressourcenhungrige Anwendung. Dann kannst du im laufenden Betrieb die Lautstärkequelle ausmachen. Meine Vermutung ist übrigens das Netzteil, was hier bisher noch gar keine Erwähnung gefunden hat. Alte und "billige" Netzteile können einen ganz schönen Krach machen.


 ja, das kann auch ne Mitursache sein.



> Auch klassische HDDs sind nicht zu unterschätzen, auch die können laute Betriebsgeräusche verursachen.


 aber dann eher ein Brummen, oder für empfindliche Seelen auch ein SEHR hohes "Sirren".


----------



## Worrel (23. März 2017)

Netzteil: https://www.amazon.de/Corsair-Gaming-Bronze-PC-Netzteile-schwarz/dp/B008HVGN1E
Lautester Lüfter: https://www.arctic.ac/de_de/alpine-64-pro-rev-2.html  öh, der ist da als "ultra quiet" deklariert ...
(Wenn ich ihn hochdrehe, wird der zusätzliche Gehäuselüfter deutlich lauter - den werde ich vorm Sommer also auf jeden Fall austauschen)

Graka Lüfter: wird übertönt

Der Lüfter hört sich aber nicht irgendwie "kaputt" an, er läuft absolut ruhig und gleichmäßig - bloß eben mit diesem steten Lüfterrauschen. Bei lauten/normalen Musikpassagen durchaus vertretbar, aber bei ruhigen Passagen (zB Anfang von dem Stück hier: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PSVWETN1LDs ) doch störend. Womöglich einfach deshalb, weil es *dauernd *zu hören ist.

Ob es was bringt, so einen Kühler zu kaufen? Oder doch eher ein Silent Gehäuse?


----------



## Herbboy (23. März 2017)

Worrel schrieb:


> Netzteil: https://www.amazon.de/Corsair-Gaming-Bronze-PC-Netzteile-schwarz/dp/B008HVGN1E


 naja, kann sein, dass auch das NT ne mitursachen ist - aber erstmal den CPU-Kühler vornehmen, denn...



> Lautester Lüfter: https://www.arctic.ac/de_de/alpine-64-pro-rev-2.html  öh, der ist da als "ultra quiet" deklariert ...


 das ist dann absoluter Marketing-Schwachsinn 





> Ob es was bringt, so einen Kühler zu kaufen? Oder doch eher ein Silent Gehäuse?


 ja, aber der wäre WEIT weit weit übertrieben, der wäre was, wenn man sehr stark übertakten will. Ich hab dir oben auch zwei andere genannt für 20-30€, die sind auch schon extrem leise im Vergleich zu einem BIllig-Kühler. Dein Alpine 64 PRO ist sehr klein UND hat nen kleinen Lüfter, der kostet auch keine 10€, da isses klar, dass der laut ist.  Wichtig wäre halt zu wissen, ob du eine Beschränkung bei der Höhe des Kühlers durch das Gehäuse hast?


----------



## Worrel (23. März 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> das ist dann absoluter Marketing-Schwachsinn [ ... der kostet auch keine 10€ ...]


oh, gar nicht drauf geachtet ... ja denn ... ^^



> Dein Alpine 64 PRO ist sehr klein UND hat nen kleinen Lüfter,


Der ist schon 8-9cm im Durchmesser, also nichts, was ich als "*sehr *klein" bezeichnen würde ...



> Wichtig wäre halt zu wissen, ob du eine Beschränkung bei der Höhe des Kühlers durch das Gehäuse hast?


Also das Gehäuse ist 20cm breit, davon dann ~1cm abziehen wg Abstand der Installationswand zur Außenwand und der Hauptplatine zur Installationswand - 18cm sollten reinpassen. Sind die beiden genannten Kühler ohne Abmontieren der Hauptplatine installierbar?


----------



## Herbboy (23. März 2017)

Worrel schrieb:


> Der ist schon 8-9cm im Durchmesser, also nichts, was ich als "*sehr *klein" bezeichnen würde ...


 doch, nur gute 92mm-Lüfter sind auch RELATIV leise, aber an sich sollte der Lüfter 120mm haben, damit er leise ist - UND auch Tower-Bauweise. Die nach unten blasenden Konzepte sind nicht so Effizient. UND der Kühlkörper per se ist halt vergleichsweise klein.



> Also das Gehäuse ist 20cm breit, davon dann ~1cm abziehen wg Abstand der Installationswand zur Außenwand und der Hauptplatine zur Installationswand - 18cm sollten reinpassen. Sind die beiden genannten Kühler ohne Abmontieren der Hauptplatine installierbar?


 nimm auch mal das andere Seitenteil ab. Da sollte ein großes Loch auf der Höhe sein sein, wo beim Mainboard dann die CPU sitzt. Dadurch kommst du an den Bereich unter dem CPU-Sockel ran und kannst du auch die Kühler, die vlt eine Halteplatte unter dem Board brauchen, problemlos einbauen, ohne das Board rauszunehmen.


----------

